# Stuffy Nose?



## mnights (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello, my tiel has what appears to be some kind of grey stuff or maybe flaps over her nose holes. She's about 6 years old and very active, I never would have noticed had I not been looking closely as everything else about her currently is normal. Normal eating, drinking and droppings. She does seem a little more quiet lately but that's about it, I can see the feathers on the sides of her mouth moving a bit and wonder if she's actually breathing through her mouth?! 

It's a little scary, I'm most likely going to take her to a vet tomorrow but I wanted some opinions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would not try to get anything out of her nose. I would be worried if there was discharge coming out of her nose. It sounds like a regular cockatiel nose to me it looks like something is stuck in their nose(like a flap of skin) but that is normal. But if you think that she is not acting normal I would take her to an avian vet better safe than sorry


----------

